# How much do you pay Tramadol?



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Was chatting to a lady this morning and she said she gets charged 10 times what I pay 

Don't know if she's made a mistake or her vets are conning her


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I used to get a prescription and buy them from a local pharmacy as they're a people pill.

I paid about 5p a 50mg capsule when I bought 200 at a time (Jack was on up to 300mg).

I can't remember what I used to pay from the vet - at least 14p per capsule I think, plus you pay a £1.50 'label' fee and they would only dish out a couple of weeks at a time, but I do know that even with a £15 prescription charge it worked out slightly cheaper from Lloyds Chemist for a month's supply. Despite only being prepared to give us a couple of weeks of capsules at a time, my vet was happy to write out a 3 month prescription with a single repeat, so saved loads over 6 months.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

180, 50mg tablets used to cost me just under £19.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Probably just a difference between vets - my old vets charge £130 more for a spay than my new one .... absolutely no difference in the actual treatment 

She wants to query it though and see if she can get a more realistic price or ask for a prescription so she can buy elsewhere if not


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

It would be worth her asking about getting a prescription for it, i dont know if out vets would do it to get at a pharmacy as ours have never had to take it.

i do though and my prescription is an nhs cost for 336 tablets which is about 8 weeks worth. im sure if the vets could do it that way it would be cheaper.


----------



## mad4cavs (Oct 28, 2013)

i get a private prescription for frusemide , vetmedin and cardalis from the vet and buy online ,ive also given the prescription to boots for the people meds the dogs have been on,i do have to pay £10 for each prescription but its a lot cheaper than getting the meds from the vet


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I use mine Rona and my vet knows it so its £7.85 per 100, if ever they need it. I can't remember what I used to pay for Flynns, think it was about £16 for 100.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catseyes said:


> It would be worth her asking about getting a prescription for it, i dont know if out vets would do it to get at a pharmacy as ours have never had to take it.
> 
> i do though and my prescription is an nhs cost for 336 tablets which is about 8 weeks worth. im sure if the vets could do it that way it would be cheaper.


The thing is, it's cheap enough anyway!

I only pay £12 for 100.

I wouldn't dream of using the NHS for an animal


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

No i didnt mean use the nhs, just if the vets could do a prescription for a pharmacy to fulfill like they do online sites.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

rona said:


> I wouldn't dream of using the NHS for an animal


I use it for me but if they need it I give them mine. I pay for them anyway and if you look at the British National Formulary you'll see they don't cost the NHS £7.85, far from it.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I pay £10 for 100 tablets from my vet so probably not worth asking for a prescription. They are 50mg.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

What ??? Tramadol can be given to dogs ??? I am on Tramadol for Arthritis and back pain and they sometimes knock me for 6 ... 
Is it for dogs with an injury or something then ???


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

lisaslovelys said:


> What ??? Tramadol can be given to dogs ??? I am on Tramadol for Arthritis and back pain and they sometimes knock me for 6 ...
> Is it for dogs with an injury or something then ???


I believe it can space some dogs out but fortunately hasn't with my bitch.

Leafy had an emergency referral to Cambridge Vet College just before Christmas and x-rays revealed calcification of the spine and arthritis in her hips. I had an in-depth discussion with the neurologist as to what pain relief she could or could not have, due to her food intolerance issues.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh I see I was having a vision of a stoned out pooch  They don't do much for my pain either !


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The human Tramadol 50mg capsules are relatively inexpensive.

Being capsules they can be difficult to dose for smaller dogs. Certain compounding pharmacies (eg Summit) make tablet versions in different sizes, such as 10mg and 25mg, to make accurate dosing easier.

These cost a fair bit more than the bog-standard human capsules.

I don't know if this accounts for the difference you're seeing?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

lisaslovelys said:


> Oh I see I was having a vision of a stoned out pooch  They don't do much for my pain either !


I'm sorry to hear that. Poor you.

Happily the Tramadol seems to be helping Leafy and it hasn't upset her stomach either. She only has one 50mg tablet at about 7.30 in the morning and is now back to full exercise twice a day with my other collies.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

lisaslovelys said:


> Oh I see I was having a vision of a stoned out pooch  They don't do much for my pain either !


Snap im on it aswell.. i get 336 for the nhs cost of £7.85 or whatever it is, thankfully have never had to give it to a dog and wouldnt without a vets say so.

Its surprising how many human meds that dogs can have?


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

catseyes said:


> Snap im on it aswell.. i get 336 for the nhs cost of £7.85 or whatever it is, thankfully have never had to give it to a dog and wouldnt without a vets say so.
> 
> Its surprising how many human meds that dogs can have?


Wow thats cheap is that weekly you get that many ? 
I get 56 a week ...


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

No thats to last 6-8 weeks, think id be dead if i took them all in a week lol!!


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

catseyes said:


> Its surprising how many human meds that dogs can have?


When we lived in Spain our vet would often prescribe children's prescriptions to pet owners, it was by pay far cheaper than the animal ones and same product.


----------

